# Grand Canyon Lava Oct 2012 Video



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share. This is a video our friend Jason Hall took on our recent Grand Canyon adventure. We launched Oct 16 (with 16 people total) and took out at Diamond on 11/3/12. We had 7 rafts, 6 kayaks and 2 SUP boards with consistant flows 8,000 cfs. Epic gorgeous weather, no injuries and no illnesses. We loved every minute of it and can't wait to someday go back. 

Those who have been there will understand why I love this video so much. 

Those who have not been there...need to find a way. 


Patty Pinkham

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vTLMGWUymE&feature=share


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is a second video (also captured by Jason Hall) of our friends John and Erin Melrose and their surf in Lava on a 16 foot cat for 14 full seconds. 

Surfing Lava Rapid on the Grand Canyon.mov - YouTube


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

PattyNYCO said:


> Here is a second video (also captured by Jason Hall) of our friends John and Erin Melrose and their surf in Lava on a 16 foot cat for 14 full seconds.
> 
> Surfing Lava Rapid on the Grand Canyon.mov - YouTube


Your color choice is not readable on an iphone unless you quote it


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Very nice. We launch in 14 days. One raft two kayaks 25 days.
What editing software did you use? 

Those videos were nothing but Lava Love


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh, man, I WANT TO GO BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!! And the next, and the next, and the next.........


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Stay in touch, I'm going back every year until I take the long cold dirt
Nap.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

PattyNYCO said:


> Here is a second video (also captured by Jason Hall) of our friends John and Erin Melrose and their surf in Lava on a 16 foot cat for 14 full seconds.
> 
> Surfing Lava Rapid on the Grand Canyon.mov - YouTube


Bad ass surf! Do cats ever flip on the Grand Canyon? 

Glad y'all had fun, what a special place!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

mrkyak said:


> Stay in touch, I'm going back every year until I take the long cold dirt
> Nap.


Will do. You have yourself a great trip!!!

And now, back to the thread.....Yes! Always with a "How did that happen?" And are usually easier to unflip than a round boat. I thought the one in the video had a chance at it when they started to get sideways. Came out of it nicely with a good story to tell.


----------



## passport (Apr 10, 2007)

PattyNYCO said:


> Here is a second video (also captured by Jason Hall) of our friends John and Erin Melrose and their surf in Lava on a 16 foot cat for 14 full seconds.
> 
> Surfing Lava Rapid on the Grand Canyon.mov - YouTube


Why are they going backwards? Lucky they didn't flip at the end there......


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

They are going backward because the driver shifted into
Reverse unintentionally. 

He wanted a little more Lava Love.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, John lost an oar above where this video was taken (in the V-Wave) so he pivoted around and took it backwards (instead of sideways) to avoid a flip. He did very well. His wife Erin started moving around the raft (and scrambling on the back where the pink kayak was strapped) trying to give it more weight, but she slipped off the raft and went for a little swim. Her biggest concern was that she would lose her wig she had on for Halloween! Bart (in the green kayak) was on her right away to get her out successfully. 

They pulled it off and did GREAT!


----------

